
The New New Browser Wars - markbao
http://gigaom.com/2008/05/29/the-new-new-browser-wars/
======
mattmaroon
"I have copies of Air, Gears and BrowserPlus on my machine, and each have
their pros and their cons."

The major con of Google Gears is that it's a buggy, non-functioning pile of
crap. I've tried to use that so many times for want of being able to read my
RSS feeds on a plane, and every time ran into errors. If it doesn't work with
Google's own products, how can it be expected to work with anyone else's?

